# Looking for work in Adelaide? Sales Consultants to start immediately! No exp needed.



## bloojet (Jun 5, 2013)

Tired being informed you don't have enough experience to start working? Never had experience in Marketing? Not a problem!

Are you passionate?
Enjoy dealing with challenges?
Are you a people person?

UBEC Marketing Group is an energetic and results-oriented Direct Sales and Marketing Company based in Adelaide.

We pride ourselves on developing people with or without experience from sales consultants into sales coaching roles with determination and passion to prosper and grow in a great team environment.

What UBEC has to offer:
Full product training
Unlimited career opportunities
National and international travel
Flexible working days
Excellent incentive structure
Weekly earnings of $600 + bonuses

What UBEC expect:
Well presented image
Team player
Solid work ethic
Customer service oriented
Drive for sales

Apply now! Send in your resume to [email protected] and if you're shortlisted you will be contacted within 3 business days.


----------



## rzydrick (Oct 4, 2014)

I am interested Sir about the job..but i am still onboard the ship,i am a seafarer and i am willing to change ng carrer in Aus soon...by 2015 My family were planning to go to Aus, and now were are still on processing our Documents,

Can you gave some Advice?


----------

